# Question about Separation and Money Management



## njpca (Jan 22, 2010)

I was wondering what is the normal course with money situations when two people separate and one of the spouses does not work and you do not have joint bank accounts?

Does the working spouse normally still pay for all of OS's living expenses? If they do not, does the OS have a right to contest that if they ultimately divorce? Does the working spouse have any rights to deny certain monies to the OS during the separation period and not have it come back to them during the divorce proceedings?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Go to this site and do some research or register so you can ask questions. Going through my divorce this site was invaluable.

FreeAdvice Legal Forum


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You'll need to consult with an attorney for a more precise answer. Many divorce attorneys do not charge for the initial consultation or only charge a minimal fee. You may want to try that avenue.

If I remember the details from some of your other posts, you and your wife haven't been married very long. Therefore, you probably will not have to pay much (if any) spousal support during separation or after the divorce. Since you have the income, you basically have control of the purse strings until a hearing is ordered or an agreement is reached through mediation.


----------



## njpca (Jan 22, 2010)

So is it safe to say that it's best to just try to take care of the OS to avoid any headaches if it comes to divorce?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No, I think it's safe to say that you should talk to a lawyer for legal advice, rather than anonymous people on the internet. Failing that, you can decide if you want to work out a budget together, or if you want to simply kick over x number of dollars based on what you feel is fair. Which would hopefully be based on past budgets and bills. But at some point, your spouse is going to have to become self sufficient, if there's going to be limited spousal support. So some belt tightening (gradual?) might be reasonable. It might also depend on who's driving the separation/divorce.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

